# 22LR



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bought a new rifle today a ruger 10/22, it was one of only 2 rugers left in mobile and most other 22LR were gone as well. I went to every gun dealer and retail store looking. All stores are out of .22lr bricks, and .223 as well. Only one had a few loose boxes left. No large rifle primers, no reloading manuals (the latest edition with superformance). I was told the manufacturers that make all ammo brands are tied up making ammo for the feds like the social security admin etc....so they cant make any for the regular consumers at the level normally satisfied by them. I think this is planned and its in its testing stage to deprive ammo on an approximate time frame for whatever scenario the feds can cook up. Especially if they feel it will bring an armed response or the likes of civil unrest to those of us tired of the crap they are shoveling. Buy what you can afford when it becomes available and horde it.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

+ 1 i know what you mean


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Our Walmart is almost sold out! Guns, and ammo???...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Already beat the current rush after years of stocking and now standing pat. Sure am glad now.

Don't overlook bullet molds, lead of any type, wheel weights, and a lead furnace.

Remember the Boy Scouts' motto: Be prepared.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am also well stocked and have been since the last run on guns and ammo. I have also stocked up on lead and materials to make my own black powder, even learned how to reuse spent primers !!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

and you probably havent sighted it in yet, afraid to use a bullet or 2, LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Now you have to work your way down to Quail eggs :huntingrifle:


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

now a really good shooter would be able to hit a hummingbird egg at 1000 meters with a xbow


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

christopher said:


> now a really good shooter would be able to hit a hummingbird egg at 1000 meters with a xbow


make that with a stick bow and i would agree 

if you have to pull a trigger,is it really bowhunting?


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

YES!! It really is.

One could ask if it has a scope on it is it really shooting. Or is a caliber bigger than xxx really needed. We could go on and on.

Having a trigger allows me to shoot arrows and enjoy a lot of woods time. If the compound or recurve shooters belittle me for it, more power to them. I hope they get their big heads stuck somewhere.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

but the question still remains can you hit a hummingbird egg at 1000 meters with the xbow


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm looking for an old beat up 10/22.... :teeth:


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i just got a beretta neos


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Scott......try the Medina gun show!LOL


It's gonna be a MADHOUSE there tomorrow, SG... :frusty:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hortontoter said:


> YES!! It really is.
> 
> One could ask if it has a scope on it is it really shooting. Or is a caliber bigger than xxx really needed. We could go on and on.
> 
> Having a trigger allows me to shoot arrows and enjoy a lot of woods time. If the compound or recurve shooters belittle me for it, more power to them. I hope they get their big heads stuck somewhere.


Interesting, HT. I took on this subject a few months ago and I'd say we are in agreement. My thoughts here...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> 1000 meters!!!!.......I'd be lucky to hit the ground at 1000 meters.....and I'm shooting one of the fastest xbows out there.lol


Now that's funny!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Scott......try the Medina gun show!LOL


 I didn't go today, SG...A good thing, too--some numb-nuts shot himself in the arm looking at a vendor's weapon, according to Channel 5 News....

That's just stupid, right there..& of course the "lame-stream" media will be all over it...Guess the same thing happened at a gun show in the Carolinas today, too...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Scotty D. said:


> I didn't go today, SG...A good thing, too--some numb-nuts shot himself in the arm looking at a vendor's weapon, according to Channel 5 News....
> 
> That's just stupid, right there..& of course the "lame-stream" media will be all over it...Guess the same thing happened at a gun show in the Carolinas today, too...


Oh yea, Yahoo was reporting it as two "shootings" at gun shows instead of accidents. Funny how word play can change it all. The guy with the shotgun was bringing his in to sell it. Dumba$$ didn't check it to see if it was unloaded and 3 people were hit with bird shot. The pistol was being reloaded by the guy and it went off. Either way those two don't need to be handling anything until they take some safety classes. Idiots !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

alright guys,didnt mean to upset anyone and i am sorry if my "trigger" comment did

it is a just a joke in the "selfbow" making community.

i too hunt with a wheelie bow and a release that has a trigger.

but i also hunt with my hand made self bows,and find them to be much more of a challenge to hunt with

i have no problems with folks who hunt with crossbows or compound bows or modern rifles or ol fashion smooth bore flintlock rifles.

as long as one is proficient with the weapon of choice and has fun while doing so,thats what it is all about.

so once again, i apologize for my "trigger" comment


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No apology needed. It was obvioulsy meant to get a reaction and it's good to get all the cards on the table.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

no it wasnt meant to get a reaction at all,like i said its a joke with the group of folks i know (myself included)that make and hunt with self bows.

also like i said,i too own and hunt with a compound bow also.

i have shot(never owned one) cross bows and they are a blast to shoot,and have their place in the hunting world.i have nothing against them or the folks that choose to use them. to each his/her own.

hell, ive even been known when at the range and guys with their fancy compound bows with the realy fancy sights and super long stabilziers on them, and they look and laugh at my stick bows. i tell them if they want to put their bicylces up against the post and try a real bow they can try shooting mine.they usually decline but some give it a go.

so once again,sorry if i stepped on anyones toes.

now i will step back from this topic and say no more.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it whatsoever Tim. I've had to use a crossbow the last 3 seasons because of surgery. While I was a little apprehensive at first it got me out into the woods. It's really no big deal to have an opinion. Most of us are big boys and can take it. LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep ! Preach on. As long as we keep it respectable there's no reason to not discuss. 99.9% of the people that have come and gone on PT are true sportsmen and generally good honest people.


----------

